

Kevin Mitnick's Testimony Before the Senate - ca98am79
http://hsgac.senate.gov/030200_mitnick.htm

======
wyclif
What is the date of this testimony? 2000?

~~~
pgr0ss
"I was released from federal prison on January 21, 2000, just 6 weeks ago."

------
wnight
The deleted user (and good riddance indeed) brings up an interesting point.

They ask why someone would be a reverse engineer, likening any sort of using a
product/etc without authorization and a manual to hacking, and condemned
someone who'd do either as the worst that capitalism has to offer and a common
vandal.

I see it the other way. Proprietary software, especially where much of the
code is intentionally user-hostile (DRM, etc), is the enemy. There's
absolutely nothing ignoble about a forensic investigator or librarian, roles
which encompass much of what I see as reverse engineering.

Also, it's fun and educational. Taking things apart is how we learn.

